# Treacle has Hip Dysplasia



## Nadhak

Treacle has been at the vets today for x-rays and tests to establish wether she has Hip Dysplasia.
Sadly it has been confirmed that her right hip easily dislocates [luxating Hip] as the socket is not rounded over the top of the femur.
It is thanks to Mick from this forum and CCGB [A1 K9's] that I had this investigated - Treacle has been loving agility training but sometimes has been reluctant and Mick noticed her Gait was not straight! I had noticed that after long walks followed by a sleep at home that she was stiff and wobbly when she first got up but being relatively inexperienced dog owner, I thought she was just tired. Mick asked me to get her checked out and so here we are!
the fact that she has been diagnosed so young opens a window of opportunity for corrective surgery - very young dogs [I think it is up to 15 months] can have this as long as bones still pliable. 
Treacle's X-rays have been sent to Orthopeadic Vet surgeons at Newmarket who will study them and decide if she is a candidate for surgery - then we have to make the decision as to wether we go through with it or just manage the symptoms as they appear - obviously worsen as she gets older if no surgery.
Presently, Treacle shows no sign of pain - just uncomfortable at times, so it is hard to say what the future will be like. She loves her walks - running fast through fields - playing with Clyde and I want her life to be full of these happy things!
As you can imagine I am devastated that Treacle has to go through her life with this condition or undergo major surgery but i suppose it is just one of those unfortunate things.
As the vet says - most owners would not realise their dog has this problem until much later in life - as i would not have done had it not been for Mick and his keen eye and experience.
I will let you all know the decision we make next week if surgery is offered.
Thank you for all your support x


----------



## wellerfeller

Oh gosh Nadine, that is so sad! Well done on getting her to the vets so quickley, I am sure your swift actions will have a hugely positive influence on her treatment and prognosis.
Thank you for sharing this with us, it is a very important issue. Well done Mick too for picking up the signs.
Big hugs to you and little Treacle. x


----------



## lady amanda

I am so sorry to read this. 
I am glad that you are doing for her what she needs, and whatever is best for her. 
Hoping you get the news from the vet that you are hoping to get. and that Treacle will be ok.


----------



## mandym

Nadine im so sorry to hear about treacle.There is another cockapoo called albie who has this condition and theyre members on the cockapoo owners fb.his mum may be able to help.One of the dogs i look after is a huge labradoodle who also has hip dysplasia.His owners have managed his condition with meds but theyre all different,i really hope treacle can manage with just meds too,big hugs to treacle xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Nadine thats a great shame, but so lucky that Mick spotted the signs and that hopefully you'll be able to get it sorted early and before she 's in any obvious pain. Hope all goes well x x


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Really sorry to hear this. At least now you know you can get the best advice and decide what is best for Treacle.

Hoping for many happy pain free years whatever your decisions about treatment.


----------



## Jeanie

So sorry to hear ur news. But glad shes not showing signs of any pain. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000

Poor Treacle! Thank goodness this been spotted at a young age and I hope this gives her a better prognosis for the future.


----------



## Pepster

Gosh, that mustve been a shock but great that Mick spotted it so early so treacle will have the best possible chance of getting something done to help her. Hope all goes well for her


----------



## colpa110

Oh no poor Treacle....Im sure by catching things early will give her the best possible outcome in the future. Please give her a big hug from me..you know how fond I am of her...I'm sure Betty would like to send a cockapoo kiss or two too xx


----------



## Sezra

So sorry to read about Treacle. You must be so sad but at least it was spotted early and now you can get the best treatment for her. Sending hugs :hug: and Betty and Daisy send Cockapoo kisses to Treacle. xx


----------



## JulesB

Sorry to hear this but glad you've caught it early so have options. Well done Mick for spotting it too. Fingers crossed you can get Treacle sorted without surgery.

Xx


----------



## Ali79

Sorry to hear the news about Treacle but you have caught it early and hopefully something can be done to help. Big hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## MillieDog

Poor Treacle. But really well done for getting it spotted so soon. I guess take plenty of advice from the vets and it they can help fix it by surgery that must be a good thing.

:hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy

Oh no Nadine, so sorry to read his, poor Treacle . As you've said it's been recognised early (nice one Mick) and that's giving her the best chance possible for effective treatment options. Thank goodness she is not in too much pain, a small blessing I suppose. I really hope you can work out a treatment plan soon and get her more comfortable. When we buy our puppies we never know what is going to happen to them, much like our friends and family. Sending you and the gorgeous Treacle hugs :hug:


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh Nadine, I am so sorry, poor Treacle, what an awful shock for you. I hope that you will soon know what course of action you need to take, and wish you the best possible outcome for Treacle. Please keep us updated. Ali :hug:


----------



## flowerchild

So sorry to hear of Treacle's problem! If it helps, I had an Australian Shepherd who had to have the hip surgery for dysplasia, and he lived a long (15 years) and happy life. He had the surgery just before his first birthday.


----------



## DONNA

Big hug and kisses to both of youxxxx
As weve all said at A1k9's you two have the most amazing partnership I just love the loveing looks Treacle gives you,dont worry and if you need any help with Clyde while your at the vets etc i will look after him for you happily(may not want to give him back though tee hee)
Big sloppy kiss from Buddy x


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Nadine, I'm so sorry to hear about your gorgeous little Treacle but thank goodness it has been spotted early and fingers crossed for some positive news about the treatment she can have.

hugs from us all here
H
xx


----------



## Turi

Really sorry to hear this Nadine - it must be a really worrying time for you. Sending you both hugs xxx


----------



## JoJo

Nadine ... so very sorry to read this ... sending you lots of love


----------



## Nadhak

Thank you everyone - it is slowly sinking in! I knew I could rely on your support x 
My aim is to ensure that Treacle has a life free of pain and she can run and play as she does now. If the surgery is suitable and we are offered it and that will guarantee [understand that it would not be 100%] quality of life then we will go for it. I don't want to look back in 10 years time and regret not going through it and watch Treacle struggle with arthritis! 
Donna - you made me cry [again] yes we do have a lovely bond, but I think Cockapoos are so adorable and we all have that special bond - you have to have one to fully comprehend.
I have a friend who just despairs of me and says Treacle is a dog not a human - I feel so sorry for her thinking in that way!!


----------



## colpa110

Nadhak said:


> Thank you everyone - it is slowly sinking in! I knew I could rely on your support x
> My aim is to ensure that Treacle has a life free of pain and she can run and play as she does now. If the surgery is suitable and we are offered it and that will guarantee [understand that it would not be 100%] quality of life then we will go for it. I don't want to look back in 10 years time and regret not going through it and watch Treacle struggle with arthritis!
> Donna - you made me cry [again] yes we do have a lovely bond, but I think Cockapoos are so adorable and we all have that special bond - you have to have one to fully comprehend.
> I have a friend who just despairs of me and says Treacle is a dog not a human - I feel so sorry for her thinking in that way!!


I completely agree - I get lots of ''she is only a dog'' but I get so upset with her scratching and believe only another poo owner can empathise.

I truly wish you all the best with Treacle.


----------



## curt3007

bigs to you and Treacle. I am worried now as Treacle came from same breeder as George, need to read more about it xxxxxx


----------



## DONNA

Dont worry Jayne i think its just one of those things x


----------



## Nadhak

curt3007 said:


> bigs to you and Treacle. I am worried now as Treacle came from same breeder as George, need to read more about it xxxxxx


hi Jayne

this problem can arise from two parents who are hip scored highly - it is just the luck of the draw!
i will let the breeder know in case it is genetic but please do not worry - take a look at George - if he wobbles a bit or bunny hops - appears stiff when rising but I am sure he will be fine x 
I have gone through everything - she had the trauma of being thrown over the fence by our crazy neighbour when she was 6 months old - did this contribute? 
Did we walk her too hard as a puppy? Was her diet [never been the best eater] to blame?
No point looking back - just got to look forward to keeping her happy and pain free!


----------



## kendal

I'm very sorry to hear about this, my trainers GSD was diagnosed with hip displazia at 6 months old he didnt to have the opp but he uses a magnetic collar which has had an amazing effect on him he is now 8 or 9. he has never had the speed but he has comped very well and came on long walks with us up Ben lomond etc so i wold definitely suggest a magnetic collar. 

i know another dog with hipdisplasia she had one hip done but her owners are not going to get the other one done as they feel the operation was not worth it as she spent most of her puppy life crated she is almost 6(was in the same puppy class as my Gypsy) and to be hones for a good year after the opp she looked worse than she did before. she is now coping well but they just monitor her exorcizer. 

hydrotherapy is also an option. that can help dogs, and most insurance companies will cover it. 

hip displazia is a tough one and cant always be predicted, i know yet again another GSD from an accidental breeding of 2 young dogs they have horrendous hips and we were panicking about this dog but so fat (touch wood) his hips look fine, he has a nice gate so all going well we hope he wont have any problems. 

hope ever thing goes well and you find a way to manage her condition.


----------



## Dexter1011

Hi sorry to hear about Treacle. A lady I walk with has a cockapoo called Max with the same problem and he had it early he goes to hydrotherapy and I remember her saying it has really helped him.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie sends big hugs to her "sister" and tells her she is in good hands and her mum will look after her. Difficult one if she is coping and not in pain she may well be fine, may be a case of wait and see, sometimes think surgery is an easier decision if the quality of life has deterioated but with preventative measures for arthritis you may never need to worry. No good telling Treacle to take it easy!!


----------



## Mogdog

So sorry to hear this Nadine, what a shock for you. At least it's been discovered early so hopefully you will have more options about how to help her. xx


----------



## mariag

Poor Treacle, so sorry to hear this Nadine but as others have said you have an early diagnosis & more possibilities for treatment XXX


----------



## Happyad

Hi
Sorry to hear this. 
I'm a hydrotherapist and I have to say most dogs live a normal life, it will come down to 
1) exercise control in the young
2) weight management is essential 
3) NSAIDs used. ( non steroidal anti inflammatory drug )
4) physio suited to the dog ( hydro is great!!! 
5) the right vet, someone your comfortable with and is experienced in this area. 

It's amazing how your dog will cope and how much you will learn about your dog. 

Have you told the breeder?

Cheers
A


----------



## DONNA

Good advice Adam!
Im sure Treacle will have no trouble with weight control which is good news.


----------



## Nadhak

Thank you Adam for your good advice - maybe you should not have shared your hydrotherapy experience
As far as weight - Treacle is not a big eater so as Donna says - her weight will be manageable.
Exercise control - this will be the tough one - she loves running over the fields and we go on long walks most days - i am sure the vet will advise but I know I will find this so difficult especially as Clyde will need exercise too.
Yes i have emailed the breeder and just waiting to hear back but she is reputable and I think we have been just unlucky [I would still have my Treacle for her wonderful personality and temperament ]
Next week we may or may not be offered an operation which will reset her hips and rid her of the problem. The operation is invasive and major and recovery slow [and painful?] but she will be restored to full physical health and will not go on to develop problems as she matures.
Adam, have you met any dogs who have had the surgery - do they recover fully? Sorry to ask this but the Vet said we will have to move quickly due to her age - the upper limit is 15 months - she may be already too old - I think it depends on the bone maturity.
I would love to know of any experiences with dogs who have had the surgery [Thank you Kendal for yours - it does make you think]


----------



## DeKneez

Nadhak said:


> Thank you Adam for your good advice - maybe you should not have shared your hydrotherapy experience
> As far as weight - Treacle is not a big eater so as Donna says - her weight will be manageable.
> Exercise control - this will be the tough one - she loves running over the fields and we go on long walks most days - i am sure the vet will advise but I know I will find this so difficult especially as Clyde will need exercise too.
> Yes i have emailed the breeder and just waiting to hear back but she is reputable and I think we have been just unlucky [I would still have my Treacle for her wonderful personality and temperament ]
> Next week we may or may not be offered an operation which will reset her hips and rid her of the problem. The operation is invasive and major and recovery slow [and painful?] but she will be restored to full physical health and will not go on to develop problems as she matures.
> Adam, have you met any dogs who have had the surgery - do they recover fully? Sorry to ask this but the Vet said we will have to move quickly due to her age - the upper limit is 15 months - she may be already too old - I think it depends on the bone maturity.
> I would love to know of any experiences with dogs who have had the surgery [Thank you Kendal for yours - it does make you think]


I think you have read about Oscar and his luxating knee, not sure. I would go for it and just follow the vets instructions to the Tee. Oscar was cage rest only for 6 weeks, wee on the lead and now short walks on the lead. I can only imagine it is similarly invasive xxxx Bless you both x


----------



## DB1

Nadine I'm sorry I cannot give any advice, just wanted to say sorry this has happened to Treacle, I hope someone can tell you more about the op, have you tried googling to find threads on other dog forums about it, I'm sure there must be quite a few.


----------



## DONNA

Nadine i truely believe Treacle will be a star after the op she is such a chilled out dog that even though it may be upsetting for you not walking her and taking Cylde out im sure Treacle will be 100% fine with it while she recovers.She is not the type of dog that would be bounceing off the walls if not walked and with Clyde being so young he would be happy with a quick 20 min walk.I think your very luckly Treacle has such a temperment and im sure you will all be fine if you decide to go with the op xxxxxxCant wait to see you all on Weds x


----------



## Nadhak

DONNA said:


> Nadine i truely believe Treacle will be a star after the op she is such a chilled out dog that even though it may be upsetting for you not walking her and taking Cylde out im sure Treacle will be 100% fine with it while she recovers.She is not the type of dog that would be bounceing off the walls if not walked and with Clyde being so young he would be happy with a quick 20 min walk.I think your very luckly Treacle has such a temperment and im sure you will all be fine if you decide to go with the op xxxxxxCant wait to see you all on Weds x


Ah Donna - so glad I met you through our cockapoos! I am too looking forward to seeing you and the ever so gorgeous Buddy - be a bit of a test for me as trying to contain my emotions but seeing you I might just have a damn good weep! 
Still waiting for the phone call from the vets - its stomach churning!


----------



## Happyad

Hi nadine 
What's the name of the particular op he may have? Yes the techie name lol
I have to say I'm lucky all the dogs I see, with the widest breadth of symptoms, and they are all doing great as they have owners that are on top of everything. Research, drug options, therapies, surgeries. Every dog has a different story and set of requirements. 
I know it's not what u want for your dog but I always say how lucky the dog is to have a caring owner, not all dogs are as lucky as yours. 
There endeth the first lesson lol, sorry for the preach 😊


----------



## Wizbus

Just read this and so sorry to hear about Treacle. It's a blessing that you managed to get it diagnosed early and seem to have various options. xxxx


----------



## Nadhak

Hi everyone

thank you for all your lovely messages regarding Treacle. Sadly the operation is not an option as her bones are too mature and the likelihood of a successful outcome is minimal.
i am going to see the Vet tomorrow to discuss keeping her symptoms under control and the possibility of hip replacement in the future if she deteriorates whilst still young.

I will update as I know this thread will be of use to future owners - as the vet said to me - most people would be unaware of the problem until their dog is much older and showing signs of pain rather than stiffness. 
If this can help anyone who thinks their puppy hobbles a bit or is a little stiff when getting up to go get their puppy checked - they will have the chance of corrective surgery - the younger the dog , the better chance it has of successful surgery.

On a positive, Treacle is play fighting with Clyde - zooming around the garden - totally happy and showing no signs of pain and I am going to enjoy these moments and think positive x


----------



## wellerfeller

Thank you for the update Nadine, I wish you and Treacle the very best with her treatment.


----------



## Sezra

Thank you for updating. Sorry to hear that surgery is not an option but let us know what route you go down.

Sending hugs to you and your lovely Cockapoos! :hug:


----------



## M&M's mummy

Sorry to hear about Treacle.

Maybe a look at alternatives that could help? like magnets you can get these in collars and mats and also Tumeric is a natural inflammatory and good for arthritis so could help ease pain. Just sprinkle some on Treacles food. http://www.ehow.co.uk/list_6190172_health-benefits-turmeric-dogs.html

As you may have heard we have one of our members dogs that has HD and has wrote an article for our owners club : http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/health_issues_hd_albies_story.html

Big hugs xx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh Nadine I'm so sorry to hear the operation isn't an option. But you have discovered this early on so hopefully you can take steps now to help ease her discomfort and pain. This won't be easy as you say, especially with Clyde bouncing around the place, but knowledge is power and you now have the power to help her. 

xxxxxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Sorry that the op is not a possibility. A good physio may be able to help you maintain condition as much as possible and keep Treacle happy and pain free for a good long time to come I hope.


----------



## Ali79

Big (gentle) hugs to you and Treacle and sorry that she can't have the op but medicine is a marvellous thing and you never know what may happen in the future  x


----------



## tessybear

Nadine sorry to hear about Treacle. My daughter was born with the same condition and fortunately for her it was picked up as a newborn. She wore a 'frog plaster' for 3 months and was cured. She has a friend who was not so lucky and who had to endure several operations. 
Hip replacement may well be an option later it certainly works wonders for humans. Hugs to you and a cuddle to Treacle x


----------



## JulesB

Sorry to hear the opportunity is not a possibility but fingers crossed you can work with your vet to find an alternative therapy for this.

X


----------



## colpa110

Like everyone else I'm sorry to here surgery is not an option for the lovely Treacle but know you will do your very best for her xx


----------



## Mogdog

Sorry to hear you don't have the option of surgery but wish you all the best for Treacle's treatment. xx


----------

